# Hobie Power Skiff 15’ with Etec 50?.....



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

There are several guys here with hobies. It seems anytime you repower with a larger/heavier motor it will put the scuppers under water. Most guys either use rubber plugs that get removed if needed, or the ping pong scuppers to keep the water out.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

The ETEC is the heaviest 50hp motor on the market. At least 30# heavier than the Tohatsu


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

I have an older honda bf50 on mine with the ping pongs, i think for what the boat was made to do (keep the nose high for beach launching) sits fine, but i notice some squat when i pole solo. Consider moving the gas tank up front if your concerned about it not sitting level, thats my next mod. Will post photo of boat in water on pole.


----------



## HobiePowerSniff (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I guess I’m primarily worried about having mulitiple people on the boat and needing to stand near the motor......it would be a bummer if that space was unusable because the motor is too heavy....particularly since space is already limited. The gas tank is currently under the drivers seat. The scuppers are above the water line when no one is onboard apparently. According to the seller the Etec has low hours, boat looks in good shape but I’d be spending 5k for it and just don’t want to regret it - First boat purchase as well.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

You won’t regret it, I do everything in it, bonefish, bass, dolphin, and dive. Can’t come around to upgrade to a b2 or renegade because his thing is too darn versatile. Photo is from a sea wall picking up a buddy to fish. Actually handles seas better loaded imo, although questioning the gas tank up front for in ocean/government cut swells.


----------



## HobiePowerSniff (Apr 17, 2018)

Boneheaded said:


> You won’t regret it, I do everything in it, bonefish, bass, dolphin, and dive. Can’t come around to upgrade to a b2 or renegade because his thing is too darn versatile. Photo is from a sea wall picking up a buddy to fish. Actually handles seas better loaded imo, although questioning the gas tank up front for in ocean/government cut swells.



Wow, what is the weight on that motor?i believe the Etec 50 is 250lbs but if you can stand on that platform without an issue maybe I’m worried about nothing.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

No idea on weight of motor, Im only 150 lbs platform weighs maybe 25...so you may squat solo, but if you got another buddy up front shell sit plenty level, the boat kind of has a rocker like a surfboard.


----------



## HobiePowerSniff (Apr 17, 2018)

Sounds like it’s probably comparable with your platform. How much water are we talking about? I’ll never have a platform on this thing but if I need to step back into the motor area and it starts to flood that’ll be a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

dont sweat it, the boat is made to be swamped, once you start moving poling or trolling itll seap out quickly. If the rubber around the scuppers feels dry get new ones, you can stand in the back with a friend and as long as theres nothing interupting the scupper seal, you wont have any water in the boat. just make sure you get the right scuppers. its fun little boat this retro vid will have you sold


----------



## HobiePowerSniff (Apr 17, 2018)

Yep, I’ve watched that many times! I believe the boat already has ping pongs...


----------



## Brian Logan (Apr 21, 2018)

HobiePowerSniff said:


> Hi gang, first post here....I’m considering purchasing a HPS that has been repowered with a 2012 Evenrude Etec 50. I’ve searched reviews and the consensus seems that they are worthy motors but I’m wondering about it’s viability with the Hobie in terms of weight at the transom and water coming through the scuppers. Does anyone have any experience with this?


Mine has a 60 etec and it’s perfect. 88 HPS 15 ft


----------



## HobiePowerSniff (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice, I think they are roughly the same weight. Notice much water coming in through the scuppers? Your boat looks nice. What condition was the foam in?


----------



## Brian Logan (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks! Foam is good. I plugged my scuppers water was coming in at idle but then draining out when moving.
I was concerned about the 60 until I found out it’s rated for a 75! Wow! Mine will run almost 45 wide open. I couldn’t image a 75.


----------



## HobiePowerSniff (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks, enjoy!


----------



## Wes Ruggles (Aug 21, 2018)

HobiePowerSniff said:


> Hi gang, first post here....I’m considering purchasing a HPS that has been repowered with a 2012 Evenrude Etec 50. I’ve searched reviews and the consensus seems that they are worthy motors but I’m wondering about it’s viability with the Hobie in terms of weight at the transom and water coming through the scuppers. Does anyone have any experience with this?


Hi. The HOBIE factory marketing videos all showed the (three versions of) HPS with Yamaha 70 HP 2-strokes. You can cross reference their weight with the modern eTec 50. Regards, Wes


----------

